# Problems using Menzerna Super Finish SF3500 (PO106FA)



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Just after some help really.

I bought some Menzerna Super Finish SF3500 (PO106FA) polish and the recommended pad to match and have tried it on my mondeo with little or no effect to the surface finish?

Also the polish was very hard to remove and almost claggy and made the microfibre cloth drag?

Has anyone used this with good effect?

On my car it has had no effect on the spiderweb scratches?

Any ideas?


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

You are applying it by machine ? , sounds like your not working it long enough to. It comes off with a simple wipe.

Should have added it's more a finishing polish you need one with more bite to remove scratches .


----------



## Juke 360 (May 25, 2007)

Hello Renton!

I used it on my black Porky just last week, but as the final step of a three stage polishing process. Not experienced the same issues as you, however I did use it with a Dual Action with a Black Meguairs finishing pad at speed 5. It worked fantastic for me and really brought out the flakes in my Porsche paintwork.








Didn't really experience the same issues - was able to do 7 passes until the product broke down and cleaned off with no issue. Not sure how much help I am being as I didn't use it for correction....but it worked fantastic as a finishing polish - maybe thats what it is more intended for but people with a greater deal of talent than mine will be able to assist.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Yep I'm using a das. 

I put 3 pea size blobs on the pad and dotted it around the panel. Then used speed 3 to spread and the speed 6 to work. I did five or six medium speed passes and it didn't seem to brekat down. 

As a comparison I tried some of my megs 205 on the same pad and that broke down using the same methods as above.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx mate , wish it would be available in Canada as well as the PP Ultra !


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Anyone else have an idea what i was doing wrong?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

What pad? Could be that your Ford is suffering from "sticky paint"?


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

You could reduce your work area, pace pad including pressure are important try changing them, as mentioned it may take time to get the results you want. Getting that initial test area sorted before moving on is important.

Menzerna are great products so I would stick with it !

Good luck John.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Porta said:


> What pad? Could be that your Ford is suffering from "sticky paint"?


I was using a brand new menzerna finishing pad which is recommended for the polish in question.


----------



## Adot (Sep 14, 2014)

I would consider the following:

1. Have you primed the pad and properly. Check Ammo videos on youtube on how to prime/season your pad to double check. A poorly primed pad equals a different time with poor results.
2. Is the panel too warm/hot and/or in direct sunlight whilst polishing. This can really reduce the workability of the polishes.
3. Have you marked your DA plate to make sure it is spinning correctly.
4. How clean is you pad and how many panels/sections were you doing with it before changing or washing it out. A saturated pad is almost useless.

Sorry to reel off a few points like that but just some considerations. SF3500 is light/medium polish and is fairly lubricated as the Menz range goes. Also, depending on the hardness of your paint, it will highly likely achieve little correction on most paints. That said it should not excuse workability.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Menzerna is renowned for being sticky when used above 25 c or too colder temps.
It can't handle humidity very well and when it's overworked beyond its time frame by just a fraction it can be a real pain to remove.

Went through all this from 2003-09 with the whole range and it never gave me the finishes of what I've gotten from water based gear since 2010

I'd never go near any of it again, even the new ones


----------

